# Solved: Samsung music won't stop



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Peeps,
I received the OTA jelly bean update for my Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 yesterday and afterward I wanted to see if the android robot changed after repeatedly hitting the version number on the About Devise page/
And sure enough there was a Jelly bean with ears and and a smile. Then the samsung music started and all was well. I went back to the home screen and started playing with the new features, then the music started again. I reset the 10.1 and it came back. And so every now and then it starts up again and again. Anyone know how I can stop it ?


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

I had to reset to factory settings which solved the problem, hope this did not happen to any one else.


----------

